# Battery upgrade



## jprossouw (10/5/15)

So I have a istick 30watt and subtank mini. I would like to upgrade the battery, but not sure what I should choose as im still quite new to the vaping scene.


----------



## Mike (10/5/15)

Do you want to upgrade the battery life or the battery power? Or get additional features?


----------



## jprossouw (10/5/15)

So far the battery life is good, lasts me a full day. I would like more power. Been looking at the 50watt istick, but then i saw the smok 80 or something like that haha. So i dont know what to choose as there are so many options


----------



## free3dom (10/5/15)

If you are on a budget I'd recommend the iStick 50W or Smok M80. Both are great devices with dual batteries (so they have great battery life). The M80 is better IMO as it has more power and also faux temp control  They are very similar in price @ ~R1000.

If you want something with a bit of "growth" then the Sigelei 150W is the best out there right now for the price. For this you will need to buy your own 18650 batteries (it takes 2x) and a charger (I'd recommend 4x batteries so you can swap out while charging). The device (without batteries runs about R1500.

The other alternative is to wait a few days/weeks, until the IPV4 is out. This is a 100W device with temp sensing/control. It also takes 2x batteries (not included) and runs about R1300.

Unless you have reason to think you will need more than 80W, I'd recommend the Smok M80 - I have been using one for a month+ and am absolutely loving it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jprossouw (10/5/15)

Wow thanks for all the info, im loving this forum. Learn alot here. Im sure i wont have the need to go over 80 watts. What is the temp control for? My thinking is also maybe to get the smok m80 to just have that extra power.


----------



## free3dom (10/5/15)

jprossouw said:


> Wow thanks for all the info, im loving this forum. Learn alot here. Im sure i wont have the need to go over 80 watts. What is the temp control for? My thinking is also maybe to get the smok m80 to just have that extra power.



The temp control on the M80 is unlike on any other mod - it works with any existing tanks/coils you have, no need to use nickel wire. It basically smooths out the power applied over the duration of your draw based on some temperature you set - it will also lower the maximum power it applies based on that value. So, for example, if you set it to fire at 40W with a temperature of 400F (~226C) it will "ramp up" the power over a second or so to get to (around) 40W and then it will lower it every so often to "cool things down". If you then set it to 80W it will still be a very similar vape because applying 80W will be too much power to keep the temperature that low. So the bottom line is that it will do a "best guess" of power application in order to achieve (and maintain) the temp setting you specify - it does not actually know what the temperature is and it receives no feedback from the tank 

It may seem a bit weird on paper, but I personally enjoy the smoother vape it delivers. Of course, the temp mode is completely optional and this device works in plain old wattage mode as well - delivering 80W directly to your coil, should you want or need that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dobie (10/5/15)

The iStick 50w is having some autofiring issues and while I haven't seen many local complaints, mine has kept on firing 3 times on 2 different tanks after releasing the fire button(no juice spills involved). Trying to reproduce it so I can take it back to the vendor with proof. There is a Canadian store recalling stock as well.

Also, my friends Smok seems to last quite a bit longer even though the capacity is a bit lower.

Really love the mod for it's size especially but if the vendor gives credit instead of a replacement, I am definitely going to add the cash and get the Smok.

Edit: Sorry, just have to also add that I have 2 friends whose iStick 50w's are working flawlessly.


----------



## jprossouw (10/5/15)

Perhaps it could just be a factory fault. Those things happen. I think I might just go for the smok, cant say no to a bit more power for more or less R50 more than the istick


----------



## huffnpuff (10/5/15)

A third option just been released in this segment...the new Innokin MVP3.0 PRO now pushing 60W. This one would most probably cost more than the M80 or iS50 but the MVP build quality and robustness has always been a step above others in this class.

Unfortunately, you'll have to wait a bit for it to be available in shops.


----------



## rogue zombie (10/5/15)

I'm also very impressed with IPV Mini 2.
Very solid performer, and relatively stealthy still.

Only two shortfalls:

I cant flip the screen, and it is set to a left-hander. So I have to twist my wrist to see the screen. This is pretty dof considering right-handed people heavily out number left.

And I don't like the screw-off battery lid thingy. So I have basically dedicated a battery to it. I don't trust that I wont strip the threads.

But like I said - a great performer, well built and not a large mod.


----------



## rogue zombie (10/5/15)

Oh yes, the best feature I have found on a mod - the IPV Mini 2 lets you programme 5 memory settings.

This is awesome! I have my most used power settings pre-set, and just switch between. No need to jog up and down the power.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bibi.hoosain (13/5/15)

Hi if u selling the istick please pm me. Thanks


----------



## bibi.hoosain (13/5/15)

Oh and good luck with your upgrade


----------

